# Viper's Den



## Viper_SA

Hi all, so, some of you may have seen my recent rant on my "Calling all diyers" thread. I decided to start a new thread here to share my recipes. Now, please don't take this the wrong way, but this thread is meant for diyers, by diyers. I do not want anyone who has a commercial local or international juice line to comment here or give pointers even. No offense meant, I just think this is the way forward for me. If you agree, please join in the fun.

Please only post original recipes created by you, and tested by you, and found to be good. No copy/paste from websites please. If you tweaked an existing recipe, please reference and give credit where due.

I won't be breaking it up into categories or indexing recipes, I just don't have the time. Obviously this thread will only appeal to a small portion of diyers, with so many other great threads around. That is fine by me, I want a small group of people who are really passionate about the diy journey and can grow together.

Happy mixing

Interesting read here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Types_of_tobacco

My tobacco notes thus far:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

I will start off with two unusual recipes for me, i.e. non-tobacco recipes 

First up is *Viper's Lime Cream Biscuits:



*
Then follows *Viper's Desserted Pineapple:


*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## GregF

I will add your Black Valentine. I didn't have FW Dark chocolate so I used INW Dark Chocolate tobacco.
I don't know what your original taste like and you would think that me using the two tobaccos would be too much but it isn't.
I started off with 1.5% INW Dark Chocolate Tobacco and the Tobacco Kent was the dominant taste.
Upped it to 3% and the Chocolate came through nicely
My taste buds are in all likelihood dead but for me this is not a very strong tobacco vape and could probably fall into the beverage category.
As an avid tobacco vapor I still really enjoy this and it is a simple mix. I must just add as well that I am not a big Tiramisu fan but this recipe changed my ideas on that.
Nice dark chocolate coffee with some tobacco.

*Black Valentine*
FA Tiramisu - 0.5%
FW Dark Chocolate - 3% (I used INW Dark Chocolate Tobacco)
INW Tobacco Kent - 1.5%

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF

Branching out from the tobacco's are you?????


----------



## Viper_SA

@GregF I am actually going to try your version as well, Luckily I have all the ingredients for it. Still working my way through the single flavor tobaccos I mixed up a few weeks ago. I think I will post them here, even though they reference to some of my recipes, might still be of help to some tobacco lovers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

GregF said:


> Branching out from the tobacco's are you?????



I run non-tobaccos in my sub-ohm tanks, as I only MTL tobaccos. For some reason I cannot vape Bronuts any longer due to a horrible throat scratch, so I only had two recipes to vape on my tanks, and was getting bored with them. I actually ordered the INW Mississipi thinking it was a down south tobacco, until I found out it was a pineapple cream. Had to do something with it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Hi - I will be very interested in following this thread - I have had some awesome awesome help from @Soutie and currently setting my DIY "Stuff" up. I have noted some brilliant recipes on the forum and will be mixing some soon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi

Viper_SA said:


> I will start off with two unusual recipes for me, i.e. non-tobacco recipes
> 
> First up is *Viper's Lime Cream Biscuits:*
> Then follows *Viper's Desserted Pineapple:*



Thanks - how about a brief description? Although I can "imagine" the taste profile, a short description would help others to decide whether or not to give it a go?

Just a thought...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

Not quite a recipe as such but a real amateur go at DIY menthol. Didn't get all scientific with the measurements as I was just getting a feel for the menthol crystals.

Bought a small tub of crystals (menthol, not meth) at the chemist for R80.
Emptied contents into an envelope and ran the rolling pin over a couple times to powderise.
Placed about a pinkie finger nail of powder (I swear, its not drugs) and placed in a 10ml bottle, filled bittle with PG.

Gave a good shake and left in hot water to dissolve fully.

The aroma from the mixture is very deceiving. It gives off a very subtle menthol smell, kind of like halls sweets.

I had about 8mls of 5% RY4 double juice that I wasn't quite happy with and added 10 drops of my fresh menthol concentrate. WOW! It gives a very fresh flavour that covered my Neanderthal tastebud problems I was having with the RY4D.

So I got brave and tried to vape a bit of the concentrate straight up. Starts off very mild but as more of it got wicked up, obviously the menthol effect got turned up to 11 and it was like vaping an atomic bomb. A flu buster of note.

My next experiment will be more scientific, but if anyone else wants to give it a try, both for the fun of it and to save R's I can I highly recommend.

I'd suggest starting with equal amounts (by volume) menthol crystals and PG. Shake to dissolve and top up with PG if needed to ensure it all mixes in and to achieve desired potency.

To use add a couple drops per 10mls to taste. Unless you are a masochist or a big menthol fan you'd probably want to keep it less than 0.5% but it adds an awesome dimension to existing flavours.

A last note, after my RY4D attempt I topped up the tank with another juice that was quite warm on the tongue. The lingering menthol provided a nice cooling effect on the throat, kind of like eating ice cream with a hot pudding.

@Viper_SA , hope this fits with the vibe you trying to create for the thread.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks - how about a brief description? Although I can "imagine" the taste profile, a short description would help others to decide whether or not to give it a go?
> 
> Just a thought...



Soon as I have the time, I will get right on it


----------



## Viper_SA

As you all know, I consider myself quite the tobacco guru. I have started making some notes on single flavor tobaccos. Some of them reference to my other recipes, and most are just the ramblings going on in my head while I test them. If it helps anyone, great stuff. If it makes you giggle, also great. Life's too short to be so serious.




Will update once I work my way through them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

12 down, 22 to go

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max

Can't open the file @Viper_SA - take a pic of your screen - good focus - then upload the pic - the pic can then be zoomed into to see your notes


----------



## blujeenz

Max said:


> Can't open the file @Viper_SA - take a pic of your screen - good focus - then upload the pic - the pic can then be zoomed into to see your notes


Opened fine for me using Foxit reader.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GregF

opened fine for me as well.

Thanks @Viper_SA thats very handy.
Tobacco Symphony sounds like a winner.
Tobacco Kent, yip I agree very very nice. I think it might be a coil clogger of note though. Unless I had something else clogging up the coil....didnt do the whole investigation thing.
So it looks like Black Cat for Pipe needs a little upping up. Very interesting.


----------



## GregF

Viper_SA said:


> 12 down, 22 to go


All tobaccos?


----------



## Viper_SA

GregF said:


> All tobaccos?



Yup yup. Except for the INW Virginia which I only got a few days ago and have not yet mixed and steeped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Seems like I got a new 'fan' on ELR


----------



## GregF

You picked up some more votes, nice.


----------



## GregF

hahaha just read a note on Wyatt Earp hahaha you got a hater.
The votes have picked up quite a bit though. From the last time I looked anyway.


----------



## GregF

ok you must have peed off "man has no name" somewhere along the line.
he cant not like every one of your recipes. One maybe two due to personal taste, but it seems like he is just making kak.
Ah well, publicity good or bad is still publicity


----------



## GregF

Is there not some way to report a user on ECR.
Surely you cant just post any crap there that you want.


----------



## Caramia

Oh. My. Goodness!! This guy has serious problems

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

As mentioned earlier. This name should read "Black Gold" as I have used Gold Plums for a different recipe. It turned out to be a dark pipe tobacco, with very slight fruity notes (again, not sure which fruits) with a with a slightly bitter dark chocolate after taste.A well rounded tobacco, that is on the drier side of things. Definitely a drinking companion.







Vaping it at 0.7 Ohm, 1.2mm air hole Cyclone, single coil 26 awg Ni80 for MTL


----------



## Viper_SA

This one is only a few days into it's steep time, will probably give it a week or two eventually. Just had to taste it now, and I like it. I light, creamy, golden tobacco with very slight fruit nuances. (On't ask me what fruit, all I know is it tastes fruity )
Reminds me a little bit of the cans of Peterson's Sherlock Holmes pipe tobacco.


----------



## Viper_SA

This one was posted by @Andre from here. I did not have all the ingredients and not a fan of caramel in e-juice, let alone tobacco. So I subbed and tweaked a few things. It's a nice deep, rich dark tobacco, with a creamy undertone.Think dark chocolate double decked with milk chocolate. Not a chocolate taste, but the same idea. Deep, rich and dark, paired with smooth and creamy to give a slightly dry vape thanks to the Black Fire from FA. For less dry and smokey, leave out the Black Fire.


----------



## Viper_SA

Currently busy spit balling ideas for some Western tobaccos, inspired by the series "Hell on Wheels".






Will keep you guys posted. One will be Bohannon's Bride, more of an after dinner, fruity tobacco. That much I can say so far.


----------



## Viper_SA

Just mixed up 4 of my Hell on Wheels tobacco ideas. 
1. Bohannon's Bride
What I'm aiming for: This man lives for his gun, has a dark past haunting him and the only reprise is his love for his raped and murdered wife. A dark tobacco, to resemble his past and inner demons, coupled with a sweet fruit to resemble the fond memories of his sweet wife. 

2. Bohannon's Boots:
What I'm aiming for: A dark tobacco and spicy flue cured tobacco, reminiscent of a cowboy roll-you-own. This would probably be what condition boots are in after a long day's work on the railway and chasing off Indians.

3. Durandt's Treachery
What I'm aiming for: A dark and sinister tobacco to go with this sob's character. In Afrikaans one might say "rof, grof en onbeskofte tabak". This won't be for cream and fruit lovers, neither the feint of heart.

4. *****'s Nipple
What I'm aiming for: Much as in the Old West, this will be a light golden tobacco with subtle fruit nuances and sweets to remedy the heartache of life on the frontier.

Will update after at least a two-week steep.


----------



## Viper_SA

Just a quick update on the Hell on Wheels series. Last night, day 1 after mixing, I aired out the bottles a bit and tasted a drop from each on my finger. Was very pleased with it. Tonight, I had a few drops of each in a Cyclone. Will add my notes thus far in a different color

↑
Just mixed up 4 of my Hell on Wheels tobacco ideas.
1. Bohannon's Bride
What I'm aiming for: This man lives for his gun, has a dark past haunting him and the only reprise is his love for his raped and murdered wife. A dark tobacco, to resemble his past and inner demons, coupled with a sweet fruit to resemble the fond memories of his sweet wife.
So far the creamy fruits are coming through great, resembling fond memories of his wife. A very slight bitter taste (toasted almond), but very very slight to accent the irony of his life. The "dark" tobacco is more of a rich deep pipe tobacco, and not all that dark, but I still like where it's going. 
This one comprises of 10 flavors, so some steeping will reveal all I hope. 

2. Bohannon's Boots:
What I'm aiming for: A dark tobacco and spicy flue cured tobacco, reminiscent of a cowboy roll-you-own. This would probably be what condition boots are in after a long day's work on the railway and chasing off Indians.
This one is made up only of 4 tobaccos and MTS Vape Wizard. Very much like I imagine early cigarettes, and has quite a distinct "bitter" flavor. Almost like when I add clove to tobacco or higher % Burley, but no clove or burley added. Might be the spice from the Turkish blend popping right now on day 2. Back to steeping, but very happy with it thus far.

3. Durandt's Treachery
What I'm aiming for: A dark and sinister tobacco to go with this sob's character. In Afrikaans one might say "rof, grof en onbeskofte tabak". This won't be for cream and fruit lovers, neither the feint of heart.
This one uses 5 tobaccos, MTS Vape Wizard and Sesame. Also a slightly "bitter" note, but not like clove, more like a gin-n-tonic bitter. Very rich, deep, dark tobacco flavors. With just enough warmth to let Durandt in for a back-stab. I definitely see myself vaping this with a good single malt or 20+ brandy. In a Hugh Hefner gown with my slippers on. I think the FW Ankara adds that faint "herbal" note that is just enough to keep you guessing without being able to pin-point what it reminds you off. 

4. *****'s Nipple
What I'm aiming for: Much as in the Old West, this will be a light golden tobacco with subtle fruit nuances and sweets to remedy the heartache of life on the frontier.
This one tasted great last night on my finger. Tonight.... Not too sure. The sweet, fruity fragrance comes through just enough for a western lady of the night's nipple, but the tobacco is hidden away a bit for me. Used Vienna cream in this one. Might try a different cream. Using two tobaccos, Vienna cream, berries and maple syrup in this one. Maybe Catalan cream, or Fresh cream would be better that the Vienna Cream. Will see how it steeps. Will refrain from tasting tomorrow night and try to wait for the weekend. 
Will update after at least a two-week steep.


----------



## Viper_SA

After vaping on these two all day today, alternating between the two, I feel I can release two of the 4 recipes to you all. I'd love some feedback from anyone who mixes it.

Hell on Wheels - Bohannon's Boots:






Hell on Wheels - Durandt's Treachery:


----------



## Viper_SA

Juices came out fairly close to what I was aiming for. Bohannon's Boots came out like a cross between a DK tobacco and a turkisb blend. Rough around the edges (the Westwrn is a beauty to work with, and much better than DK or 555, but very close). Also close to the FA Glory, but more dry and bitter. Less girly if you will. The Turkish adds nice spicyness and some more bitterness. 

The US Red just accents the Turkish IMO and the Flue Cured just adds a little extra dimension to the Western. The Wizard just seems to round off and bring together different tobaccos well in my limited experience with it.

Durandt's Treachery is a dark, almost musty and bitter pipe tobacco. Has a nice 'warm' note on the exhale, but not everytime. A little unpredictable, and keeps me vaping it to find that mote again and again. Might be tbe toich of Sesame coming through. The dirty neutral base is like a good mjxer tobacco, fornpipe or cigarette IMO. The FW Ankara is very herbal and bitter, much like Storm, but much darker and with less of a menthol/camphor note. More of a woody note. The FW latakia is much darker than the FA version, with more depth and warmth. Love it. A bit like a blend of Amphora and Black Cavendish, with a bit of a bitter note to it. The Dark Vaoure and Black Smome taste very much alike to me, and just adds depth and smomy tones. Again, Wizard added to hold things together.


----------



## Viper_SA

Right, I let the remaining two steep a bit longer, due to the fruits and creams in them. After a 12 daqy steep, this what I have on Hell on Wheels - Bohannon's Bride:

Came out a little different than planned, but still fits the theme really well. A dry, mild, and very little smokey pipe tobacco. Almost more on the woody side than smokey. I guess more of a brownish pipe tobacco, than a black one, as @Andre might say. Not as dark as planned, but still dark enough to be melancholic. The fruits in there seems like a "bitter sweet" memory. Notes of sweet fresh fruit, blended with "stale" fruit. Best description I can do on this. Like a flower that has wilted, but still gives both smells, if that makes any sense. Just enough cream notes to make you feel like you're listening to a sad country song and missing someone you don't know 

I have a feeling both tobacco and non-tobacco lovers would like this one. 






Now on to *****'s Nipple:

Also came out a whee bit different than planned, but perfect! A very light, mild and creamy tobacco, with subtle fruit hints. Almost like bumming one off a cat-house lady while suckling at her bosom 
I have a feeling the ladies will also like this one.


----------



## Viper_SA

Just tried this one, made on Saturday. Around 0.7 ohm in a Cyclone. Quite good considering it has not even steeped a week yet.
Wyatt Earp, or 7&7, whichever you prefer. A nice mild, toasted cigarette-like taste, with hints of almond. The bavarian cream doesn't really stand out, just balances out the sweetness of the FA 7 Leaves nicely IMO


----------



## Viper_SA

Doc Holiday:

A very light, sophisticated tobacco. Fit for a gentleman born and raised on the East Coast, but adventurous enough for his Wild West gallivanting.
Not overly sweet, but it has a sweet edge to it.


----------



## Viper_SA

Billy the Kid:

I simple tobacco, for a man from simple beginnings. Think of Emilio Estevez in Young guns here. Probably an orphan, making his way on the streets of the Wild West, and earning his keep with a six gun. Slight nuances of dark Latakias, combined with a typical "western" type tobacco from Virginia or such. The TFA Turkish is very close to the TFA Western, hence my use of it here.


----------



## Viper_SA

Just mixed this, not sure how it will steep, but it's awesome right now. 

Black Valentine:

INW Kent tobacco - 1.5%
FW Dark Chocolate - 3%
FA Tiramisu - 0.5%


----------



## Viper_SA

Grandpa's Pear:
Fairly light and mild tobacco with great pear notes coming through.


----------



## Viper_SA

I don't really have a very good description for this one. Reminds me of a Velvet Cloud tobacco I once tried. A little sweet, as FA 7 Leaves tends to be, with a nice smoky undertone from the other ingredients


----------



## Viper_SA

↑
Any provisional thoughts @GregF ?
OK @Viper_SA managed to taste a bit today

Da Vinci II - Lovely even now after only a few days. 
Rich dark tobacco and slight chocolate coming from the Ducat gold with a slight coffee and smoked plum from the Tobacco Kent. When I say rich dark tobacco, it is not a harsh tobacco at all, not bold, more like a dessert vape. We will see after a few weeks.

7 Guns - You know my feelings on this. Nothing has changed, just a bigger bottle.

Wyatt Earp - I used FA Vienna Cream @ 1.5% instead of TFA Bavarian Cream @ 3%
A little on the sweet side. Not as sweet as FA 7 Leaves normally is but it is a little sweet. The Toasted Almond adds a nice touch. I can only confirm what you had to say "A nice mild toasted cigarette taste"

Doc Holiday - I used CLY Apricot @ 1.5% instead of FA Apricot @ 2%
I think this one needs to steep for a while longer. Can smell the Torrone when I opened the bottle.
I get a bit of sweetness on the lips but not sweet on the vape. This is my first taste of Apricot and I must say it is quite nice. The tobacco is not strong at all. Will report back after a few weeks steep.

Grandpa's Pear - Very nice. Again I will agree with what you said "Fairly light and mild tobacco with great pear notes coming through". Not as light as Wyatt Earp or Doc Holiday but it is not a strong tobacco, which is surprising for me because I find FA dark Vapure can be quite overwhelming. It is not in this mix. The pear is a nice touch, adds a little sweetness I guess as well. A little dry but not in a bad way.

Paradise Plum - Noah's Ark
I will agree with @Andre here "A unique juice, which I think non-tobacco vapers will also hugely appreciate. Totally different".
It is a very different tobacco vape, difficult to explain, but very nice. My first mix with INW Smoked Plum and I am impressed. Light tobacco is there but it has these other plum/spicy notes that make it so different.

Glad I made big bottles. These will probably just make the required steeping period and they will all be finished.
All nice, all different, all will make again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

@Viper_SA strangely enough once i started vaping i sort of lost the urge to have anything that tasted like tobacco but my interest has however been piqued wrt how tobacco vapes would end up. the only tobacco type vape i have had has been Witcher's Brew Blackbird (which i really enjoy)

all i remember from my days smoking pipe was that i used to love "old gold" (mixture of Burley,turkish and Virginia etc)

*"No.43 Old Gold*
The smoothness of Turkish and Burley, with the slight sweetness of gently matured Virginias, and a little top-dressing for a pleasant aroma gives a delightfully easy smoke, mellow as Old Gold."

have you by any chance come across something similar with tobacco vapes or in your experimentation?


----------



## Viper_SA

@BioHAZarD 
Let me think on this for a while. Quit tired tonight, so my brai. Is not cooperating.


----------



## BioHAZarD

Viper_SA said:


> @BioHAZarD
> Let me think on this for a while. Quit tired tonight, so my brai. Is not cooperating.


all good. no pressure


----------



## Viper_SA

Tobacco Notes PDF updated in OP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF

Thanks @Viper_SA those notes are awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

